

Siri; The Artificial Intelligence Revolution has begun - yalimkgerger
http://gerger.co/yalimslodge/2011/10/13/siri-the-artificial-intelligence-revolution-has-begun/

======
chanon
Reading this made me think of this: <http://marshallbrain.com/manna1.htm>

~~~
greenfield
Reading this made me think of THX1138.

------
mamp
For every step in AI there are articles with how it's going to soon change
everything...Writers don't understand NP-Hard problems.

~~~
yalimkgerger
I think we crossed an important treshhold with Siri though. For the first
time, we have a consumer product that uses artificial intelligence. What kind
of problems are you specifically talking about.

~~~
pszczepaniak
When you have seen one NP-hard problem, you have seen them all...

~~~
yalimkgerger
I am just asking for an example in A.I world that is an N.P. hard problem
which makes real world applications of A.I. difficult?

